# Breast milk



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

After a planned c-section my twin girls were born 3 days ago. I started manually expressing colostrum with 2 hours of the birth and managed to fill two 10ml syringes every 3 hours, however the following day around afternoon I started to struggle to get more than 10ml in total whereas the day before I was getting around 20ml (10) from each breast. By yesterday evening I got less than 1ml even after trying for over an hour. I will admit I think I over did it as I was doing it every 3 hours and it took around 2 hours each time. I wasn't advised how long I should do it for each time so just assumed I should keep going until I got 10ml from each boob every time. My boobs are sore, they feel bruised, could I have damaged them? 

I started using an electric pump today and am getting little drips less than 1ml, how long should it take for my milk to come in?

Also my boobs feel hot to touch should I be worried?
Thank you xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Emnige

The girls are beautiful. Is Maisie th bigger one? You can see she heavier. 

Are you still in hospital they should be advising you, does the hospital have a breastfeedinmideife/lactation consultant. 

I would have started you off on 5mins each side on the pump upto 15mins maximum. You have probably overdone it a bit and that is why you are sore. Day 3 is usually when you get engorgement and your breasts can feel hard and hot and full. Just wear a good bra. Savoy cabbage with a hole cut out for your nipple place inside your bra can help. Especially if been in fridge before. 

Sainsburys have a cold compress type breast insert on offer at present. It is with the milk and bottles etc. 

Your milk should come in over the next 24/48hrs. Definitely ont spend 2hrs doing it, and if you struggling stick to the pump. If you were still getting loads off with hand expressing fine but take some of the hard work out of it and use the pump. 

But get some support from the hospital happy to help you on here but they should be asking you about it and helping u. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Kaz. I didn't meet the breast feeding consultant until today so wasn't informed properly until I met her today. She's been really good. Tha is for the info you have set my mind at rest will continue to use the pump I'm doing 10 mins on each boob and double pumping fingers crossed milk will be in soon x Maisie is the smaller one weighing 2lb11, Ruby is 4lb3 they are amazing! xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes saw the pictures your hubby put on. Bless that Maisie is the smaller one and not needing the Cpap. 

You will have good days and not do good days like Hg has had. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Kaz xx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello,

I didn't want to post a new thread on the same topic. I am now doing well expressing every 3 hours with the double electric pump and am getting increasing amounts, the lactation last is in a different hospital today and I have a question I hope you won't mind helping with.

Now that my supply is coming in, I remember the lactation lady saying two things:

1. Express for 20-30 minutes every 3-4 hours

And

2. Stop expressing when the milk flow stops

Which one should I go by?! I don't want to do too little or too much!

Thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd give it 20mins. But stop before if flow stops before. 

Well done. Xxxxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok thanks kaz, my milk seems to flow non stop after 30 mins was stil flowin out should I stick to 20 mins? x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

If its still flowing easily, then yes x


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for posting on the same topic again but feeling disheartened. I thought I was doing really well expressing as my supply is increasing daily. All the nurse kept saying u was doing well however this morning one nurse said to me that the other nurses had told her my supply wasn't very good  I feel a bit down as they said I was doing well I wish they ha been honest from the start anyway yesterday I expressed a total of 245ml is this really low? What average should be expressed in a day? I can't find out anywhere thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

There is no set amount as if you were feeding directly you wouldn't know. The babies are early and you are expressing not feeding them yourself which doesn't stimulate your supply as well as the babies feeding directly from you. 

Don't be disheartened. What you are doing is best for them nobody should say your supply is rubbish they should advise you on what you can do to increase it. Speak to the breastfeeding specialist again 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Kaz


----------

